# Hog Hunting in Southwest Wisconsin..



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey everbody.. I live in Boscobel, and am wondering if anyone in the area hunts hogs with dogs.... Ive gotten a few pigs on deer stand, and when huntin for just pig, but huntin big groups with dogs just looks like a ton more fun....


----------



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

I`m in Mn. would love to find some hogs around your way. Let me know if you have room for more.


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm Still trying to find someone to run dogs, but a friend just bought 2 new hounds for ****, and is thinking about training them for hogs instead... i'll let u know how it goes...always have room for more


----------



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

Exellent, thanks. [email protected]


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Are there wild hogs down your way, or are they on a game farm? Never even heard of a feral hog in my area of WI.


----------



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

none here in Mn. 
I`ve a list from Wi. D.N.R. where the hogs there are. mostly S.E. Wi. 
Send me an e-mail I can forward it to you.


----------



## cheesebeagle (Jan 1, 2011)

i want to join you guys. i have dogs. never try them on hogs but i'm sure they will get the job done.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I didn't know Grant County had hogs. I was born and raised there, never seen a wild hog


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

As far as I'm aware there aren't any in Grant County.. All my hunting has been done in Crawford County around the Bell Center area.. however, i have not been out since my last post on this topic in 2008, and I seem to remember a DNR news release last year talking about how there were only around 3 hogs left running around... I've pretty much lost interest in pursuing it further as I have moved since.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I used to spend alot of time in Crawford to. Didn't know they had them there either


----------

